# Surf fishing report 1-24 HI



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bigforst and I went to High Island yesterday and fished from 10:00. We caught some whiting to use for bait, and we had some frozen crab and fishbites. 
Jim caught the first bull red, a honker 42" long with a big head and broad shoulders that bit a yaked out crab.
At the same time he was hooking it up I felt the bait rod I was holding tighten up. Baited with just double fishbites I was surprised to find I had a fight on my hands. It was a 35" big ugly.
We landed them both within seconds of each other. 
Jim leadered mine in while fighting the bull red through the wade gut.
We had them both on the beach for a good picture before Jim took them out to release.
It was a few whiting for a long , long time.
In fact we had rolled up all but two rods when the last fish of the day took a screaming run. At 41" it was a powerhouse red and we both took turns on it before Jim brought it in for a picture.
It made a nice end to a fine winter day surf fishing.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good job! glad you got to get some salt.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome! I miss catching those bulls from the surf.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a good day to surf fish, pleasant weather and a couple of big surf fish to make the day. I didn't take waders so I would not be tempted to wade baits out, once that starts I always over do it and pay later.
So a big thanks to Jim aka Bigfost for yakking out some baits and wading out some others.
Those big surf fish are a lot of fun to catch.


----------



## jsctx84 (Mar 13, 2017)

Awesome fish


----------



## chrismac61 (Feb 1, 2020)

very nice, love winter surf fishing


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep nobody parked within a mile of us, a nice day and some big surf fish with a friend.
It was great to go on an ice creme day for sitting on the beach and catching up with Bigfost, the fish were a bonus.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I've been consistently catching bull reds this winter, when I've been able to go. Sadly, that has only been about every 3 weeks. Always a good day fishing with Shadslinger.


----------



## crawpaw (Oct 16, 2016)

How far out do you yak the baits?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bigfost does the yak action, so I'm not sure. 
I think he does one long, oh about a 1K yards if I'm the one reeling it in, lol!
It just feels like it.
J/K I think it's one about 250 yards and one just past the last bar.
Hopefully he will set the record straight, but I know I reeled one he yakked out for what felt like hours! A 38" bull red never hurt me worse lol!.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

This time of year, I normally spread the baits out between 50 yards past the first bar to 150 yards past the bar.

I estimate the distance by paddle strokes, but one trip with Loy I forgot about the north wind and almost ran all the line off the reel. LOL


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Went to HI Tues morning with the boy. Dense fog when we arrived about 10:30 and finally tried to burn off around noon and then fogged back up when we were leaving about 2:30. No bites in the second gut. Only fish hit a yakked bait out past the third bar. He was happy with the one fish result though.


----------

